# Issue: Chickens won't use roost bars



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I just got new chickens and they are secure in their coop. However, they rather curl up in a corner than roost. I've tried to train other wise but my attempts of putting them on the roost are unsucessful.

Should I just give it time? They seem scared and stressed.

I have 2 barking dogs and a noisy neighborhood.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they are hatchery hens they probably aren't used to roosts, and yes, scared stressed birds will rather piggy pile in a corner than spread out on a roost, so that can be it too. Give them time, and lower, staggered height roosts, they will catch on and come around soon enough.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Just make sure it is low enough for their age and they will catch on. They just have never had one and aren't sure what to do.

I make small roost for the brooders to train them early.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think they had a roost but right now they are acting scared stiff. I also think I'm being impatient and in a couple days it may be fixed. But i'm a worry wort and I'm worried about ground chickens get eaten.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If your coop is secure, they won't get eaten.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> If your coop is secure, they won't get eaten.


I think there may be inherent design flaws because the coop is untested but I've done everything I can think of.

To protect them I have a 2 foot hardware cloth apron secured with concrete blocks with the coop covered in hardware cloth and It's an a-frame. I locked the latch. It's just beginner nerves. I've seen bad things happen to ground chickens


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, if anything can get in through it to eat the chickens, it's not going to matter if they are on a roost or not. I've yet to see a raccoon turn around because the chickens were 3' in the air lol!

My meat birds don't roost. They sleep outside on the ground for the entire summer and I've yet to lose one to predation. 

It's just first time jitters, they're stressed, likely never had a roost, and then there's a strange two legged monster grabbing them and putting them up on a stick where they are exposed on all angles. Leave them be, they will figure it out.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Well, if anything can get in through it to eat the chickens, it's not going to matter if they are on a roost or not. I've yet to see a raccoon turn around because the chickens were 3' in the air lol!
> 
> My meat birds don't roost. They sleep outside on the ground for the entire summer and I've yet to lose one to predation.
> 
> It's just first time jitters, they're stressed, likely never had a roost, and then there's a strange two legged monster grabbing them and putting them up on a stick where they are exposed on all angles. Leave them be, they will figure it out.


lol

You forgot about the 2 4 legged barking ones and the strange screaming fire truck and the loud mariachi music from the neighbors that really stress them out.

But yea my attempt was unsuccessful and in a couple months maybe it will fix it's self


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yea, they're scared to death that's all. Put a few staggers height roosts in temporarily. It won't take them a couple months to figure it out, few days, maybe a couple weeks if they are really slow at it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, I'm quite happy I live in the woods. Occasionally I hear my closest neighbour out doing whatever with his vehicles or if they're having a bonfire, but that's only because it's so quiet here. It's just lovely


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Yea, they're scared to death that's all. Put a few staggers height roosts in temporarily. It won't take them a couple months to figure it out, few days, maybe a couple weeks if they are really slow at it.


I'm thinking months because of the late night mariachi band and the barking dog surround sound. I'm never getting eggs from these nice laying birds because of all the stress lol.

I think I have every possible stressor

My ideal location would be an open country grassland. But for now, my little rent house will have to do (My landlord knows about the chickens and doesn't care).


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They are adaptable and get over stresses pretty easy once they understand it's a routine. Gotta give them some credit


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bring the dog in the house so it doesn't bark

they may think the dog will bust through the door any second & eat them all

some chickens have never been around dogs (mine included)

also they may be used to having a big rooster around


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

piglett said:


> bring the dog in the house so it doesn't bark
> 
> they may think the dog will bust through the door any second & eat them all
> 
> ...


That's hard to do. 2 of the dogs are the neighbors and they bark at anything. They are my biggest barking dog problem

Then there are my 2. Oreo is a chicken keeper's dream. She will leave them alone and chase off threats to them. They seem to be growing fond of her.

Then there is Jedi. Jedi needs training and I've been taking him out supervised. He's learning but I wish he learn faster. The problem comes in when I have to take them to the bathroom.

But in the mean time, my dogs have mostly been indoors. However they do need to go outside and chase a tennis ball or my house and furniture are screwed. The neighbors however, keep their dogs outside unless there is a freeze


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Update:

I got one of the 3 to roost today . Small victory


----------

